# 2 speed Bendix a little "grindy" in low gear?



## skamatt23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Good morning CABE!

Finally had a decent day to test out the 2 speed Bendix and it works great!

I know the low gear is really for short hills, getting up a driveway and a bit slow for cruising so I see it as a "part time" gear.

After a pretty full rebuild it just seems like its a little noisy and feels grindy.

Normal?

Should I tear it down again (drama) and add some heavier grease in a strategic spot?

Stops, shifts perfectly otherwise.  2nd gear is smooth as can be.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 16, 2022)

skamatt23 said:


> Good morning CABE!
> 
> Finally had a decent day to test out the 2 speed Bendix and it works great!
> 
> ...



There is a certain low gear growl as I call it that is normal. It should be subtle and consistent not so much a bad grinding sound like I said a growl.


----------



## skamatt23 (Mar 16, 2022)

That's what I am experiencing thanks!


----------



## bloo (Mar 16, 2022)

Rrrooowup.... Rrrooowup.... Rrrooowup....

If you just had it apart and lubricated everything, nothing to worry about. I imagine grease in the planetary gears might be slightly quieter than oil, but they all do it.


----------



## skamatt23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Yep I remember someone mentioned they lost a gear over packing with grease and was wondering if there was a kind of sweet spot in between. Thanks!


----------



## bloo (Mar 16, 2022)

I don't remember how much I put in if any, that's probably decided on the fly. I am typically more concerned about low drag than noise, so If I used grease it wouldn't have been much grease.

I don't know how you could lose a gear, but that wasn't me. Even if using grease you would probably want some oil in there to be sure the planet gear spindles get some lube.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 16, 2022)

Like CBJ and bloo said they growl. I've played around and ground a 1 degree bevel on the planetary gears trying to lessen drag and noise. It might have helped a little but they are straight cut gears, they're going to be noisy.
I usually run a 48 tooth chainring and second is my primary gear, first is there when I need it.


----------



## skamatt23 (Mar 17, 2022)

1 degree bevel dang that's precise lol


----------



## skamatt23 (Mar 17, 2022)

My late model Nexus 3's and 7's have the absolute slightest hint of growl so I figured the less refined Bendix would probably be a bit less smooth


----------



## partsguy (Mar 17, 2022)

Low gear on my Radiobike’s Bendix 2-speed manual has a light growl. Just a normal sound from a 50’s vehicle.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2022)

Yep,
The Musselman two speed does the same thing in low gear.
Misery loves company, so I’m glad to hear, that it’s just the way it is.
Kind of reminds me of a cog railroad or rollercoaster climbing a hill.
Very old school mechanical sound.
Love it!


----------



## Misterotis (Mar 19, 2022)

Yep. My red band hub does the same. Perfectly normal.


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Mar 20, 2022)

It’s been my experience that all of the Bendix two speeds sound grumbly too. It’s just normal for them.
What I’m curious about though is why the bendix redband two speeds have teeth one one side of the assembly that comes into contact with the inside of the frame of the bike,but the normal bendix coaster brakes don’t.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 20, 2022)

Suddenly it’s 1960! said:


> It’s been my experience that all of the Bendix two speeds sound grumbly too. It’s just normal for them.
> What I’m curious about though is why the bendix redband two speeds have teeth one one side of the assembly that comes into contact with the inside of the frame of the bike,but the normal bendix coaster brakes don’t.
> 
> View attachment 1592121



Because the normal bendix coaster doesn't have planetary gears that apply additional(multiplied) torque. The bendix manual 2spds have smaller "teeth" and their sun gear retainer is even soldered/brazed onto the axle.


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Mar 20, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Because the normal bendix coaster doesn't have planetary gears that apply additional(multiplied) torque. The bendix manual 2spds have smaller "teeth" and their sun gear retainer is even soldered/brazed onto the axle.



Thanks for the information. I hadn’t thought about that. So it’s supposed to have the teeth directly against the inside of the dropout/frame then? There’s no washer between them?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 20, 2022)

Suddenly it’s 1960! said:


> Thanks for the information. I hadn’t thought about that. So it’s supposed to have the teeth directly against the inside of the dropout/frame then? There’s no washer between them?



Correct, no Washer between teeth and frame on Bendix. 
New Departure and Sturmey multispeed hubs are the ones that have the extra no-turn washers.


----------



## spleeft (Mar 31, 2022)

I have used too much grease and the wheel did not spin that well on the truing stand. I removed a little grease and it felt much better. I dont think too much grease would hurt but the last few Ive rebuilt I used less grease.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 31, 2022)

spleeft said:


> I have used too much grease and the wheel did not spin that well on the truing stand. I removed a little grease and it felt much better. I dont think too much grease would hurt but the last few Ive rebuilt I used less grease.



I have had the same issue, I'm heavy handed with everything haha


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 31, 2022)

I used to use wheel bearing grease... grease is grease right? But I noticed drag. I have always had good luck with mobil 1 products motor oil and gear oil and when I came across mobil 1 grease I switched to that and it helped a lot. Somehow I wound up with a partial tube of Park Tool grease, this stuff is slick! I bought a tub on eBay and that's what I'm using now.


----------

